# Xeon E3-1240V3 neuer PC die zweite runde



## 51M0N (29. Juli 2013)

Guten  ,

nach vielem hin und her hole ich mir jetzt doch noch nen pc und weiche von der amd schiene ab.


es soll ein Intel Xeon E3-1240V3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31240V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sein. wobei ich nun hilfe brauche ist die richtige wahl des mainboards und des kühlers. ich brauche eines welches die cpu ohne update sofort erkennt. hab gelesen das es da teils probleme geben soll.

es soll nen ganz normales ATX board sein, mit min. 4 mal USB 3.0 (also 2 hinten und 2 intern) dann soll ne Nvidia GraKa drauf, brauche dem entsprechned kein Crossfire, sonder SLI (für den fall der fälle was ich wohl aber nicht nutzen werde - aber was man hat, dass hat man  )


ein NT habe ich schon be quiet! Pure Power L7 630W ATX 2.31 (L7-630W/BN107) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. das ist meines wissens nach haswell geeignet.

für beides (board + kühler) rechne ich mit maximal 200 €.
da ich gesehen habe das es vielen von euch scheinbar viel freude bereitet komplette pc's zusammen zustellen dürft ihr mir auch gerne hier eure vorschläge unterbreiten. zu beachten dabei ist das ich wie gesagt den Xeon E3-1240V3 haben möchte sowie eine Nvidia Graka (ich brauche keine titan, sonder eine preisleistungskarte  ). desweiteren brauche ich halt noch nen blueray laufwerk, ne hdd, ggf. auch eine ssd, tower (keine WaKü) mit nem schönen sichtfenster, ram 8GB oder 16 GB (bei 8 nur 1 riegel, keine monstkühlkörper) das ist's halt im großen und ganzen. mit der ganzen kombi würde ich gern nicht über 900 € kommen ... aber ich lass mich mal überraschen. 

man soll ja nicht am falschen ende sparen. der pc soll ja n paar jahre halten ich bin auch nicht der typ der die CPU übertaktet (das geht ja eh nicht bei dem xeon), er hauptsächlich zu spielen und multimedia anwendungen (wird optional an den TV angeschlossen. als betriebssytem werde ich Win 8 aufspielen da ich dieses von meinem letzten auftraggeber als geschenk bekommen habe.

danke für eure unterstützung


----------



## pepelepew (29. Juli 2013)

ist die cpu schon vorhanden? falls nein würde ich auf nen 1230 gehen, 30€ mehr für 0,1 ghz zahlen die du in der praxis nicht merkst ist unsinnig.

asrock h87 pro 4 ist wohl eins der brettchen,  die sofort auf xeon klar kommen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juli 2013)

Cpu: xeon e3 1230 v3
Board: gigabyte h87 hd3
Ram: GeIL dragon dimm (8 oder 16gb)
Kühler: coolermaster hyper t4
Hdd: seagate 7200.14 in gewünschter grösse
Ssd: samsung ssd 840 gewünschter grösse
Tower: fractal midi r2
Odd: lg bh16ns40 retail

Mit 8gb, 120gb ssd und 1tb hdd sind das etwa 650€


----------



## pepelepew (29. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Cpu: xeon e3 1230 v3
> Board: gigabyte h87 hd3
> Ram: GeIL dragon dimm (8 oder 16gb)
> Kühler: coolermaster hyper t4
> ...



aber ohne gpu bleibt der screen schwarz 

abgesehen davon perfekt, besser kann mans kaum machen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> aber ohne gpu bleibt der screen schwarz



Durchaus möglich...

Als gpu dann eine hd 7950 oder gtx 660ti/760


----------



## 51M0N (29. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Cpu: xeon e3 1230 v3
> Board: gigabyte h87 hd3
> Ram: GeIL dragon dimm (8 oder 16gb)
> Kühler: coolermaster hyper t4
> ...


 
@all: nein die cpu habe ich noch nicht. ich wollte alles zusammen bestellen.
 sei doch bitte mal so lieb und poste einen link zu dem mainboard


----------



## 51M0N (29. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> ist die cpu schon vorhanden? falls nein würde ich auf nen 1230 gehen, 30€ mehr für 0,1 ghz zahlen die du in der praxis nicht merkst ist unsinnig.
> 
> asrock h87 pro 4 ist wohl eins der brettchen,  die sofort auf xeon klar kommen.


 
naja wenn man jetzt ein "paar jahre" zurückdenk dann war das damals ein meilensprung


----------



## Oozy (29. Juli 2013)

Hier ist der Link zum Mainboard: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h87-hd3-a948180.html


----------



## 51M0N (29. Juli 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link zum Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

danke sehr.

auf den ersten blick erfüllt es ja meine wünsche ^^ aber ... es hat crossfire, dabei brauche ich doch sli 
die letzte gute "ATI" karte die ich hatte war eine ATI All In Wonder ... naja dannach habe ich dann nur noch nvidia karten genutzt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. zumal ich nvidia physx nicht missen will.

aber es scheind mir schwierig zu sein ein günstiges board vergleichbar mit dem gigabyte ga h87 hd3 zu finden welches SLI hat ... aber wir werfen mal nicht gleich die flinte ins korn ^^


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Du willst ehrlich 2x 760 zusammen klatschen? Das klingt jetzt hart, aber ist die Wahrheit: SLI bzw. Crossfire *nur* mit Highendkarten. Erlaubt währen daher 2x GTX 770, 2x GTX 780, 2x TITAN oder gleich die 690. Ist zwar egal, weil dein Budget zu niedrig, trotzdem sage ich das lieber jetzt bevor du auf dumme Gedanken kommst.


----------



## pepelepew (30. Juli 2013)

oder 2x 7970....

keine angst armes amd, ich denk an dich!


----------



## 51M0N (30. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du willst ehrlich 2x 760 zusammen klatschen? Das klingt jetzt hart, aber ist die Wahrheit: SLI bzw. Crossfire *nur* mit Highendkarten. Erlaubt währen daher 2x GTX 770, 2x GTX 780, 2x TITAN oder gleich die 690. Ist zwar egal, weil dein Budget zu niedrig, trotzdem sage ich das lieber jetzt bevor du auf dumme Gedanken kommst.


 
neee ... es geht mir da nur um das prinzip ... ich würde halt gern SLI haben, für den fall der fälle


----------



## 51M0N (30. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> oder 2x 7970....
> 
> keine angst armes amd, ich denk an dich!


 
ja amd war mal so gut ...


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> oder 2x 7970....


 
Er wollte SLI haben, darum habe ich das nicht erwähnt. 

@TE welcher Fall? SLI bzw. Crossfire sofort, oder garnicht.


----------



## pepelepew (30. Juli 2013)

wie war das sli kostet die brettchenmacher lizenzgebühren und crossfire nicht? oder wars umgekehrt?


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Glaube schon. Deswegen ist Crossfire auch überall möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> wie war das sli kostet die brettchenmacher lizenzgebühren und crossfire nicht? oder wars umgekehrt?


 
Nvidia will die Bretter auch zertifizieren und setzt als Mindestvoraussetzung 2x 8 Lanes an.
Außerdem kassieren sie Lizenzgebühren. 
Daher gibt es SLI nur bei den teuren Z87 Boards, denn nur da lohnt es sich wirklich und auch nur, wenn 2x8 Lanes vorhanden sind.
Crossfire geht immer und überall, da Crossfire Open Source ist.


----------



## 51M0N (30. Juli 2013)

nun gut ich sehe schon das wird nix mit dem sli ... naja da ich es ja eh nicht nutzen werde und ich mein geld nicht aus dem fenster werfen werde - will ich mal darauf verzichten.

hat denn jemand noch ne gute idee ... von nem big tower? der cooler master gefällt mir auch nicht so sehr :/


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

Hehe, mein Stichwort : Big-Tower 

Ich hätte da ein paar im Angebot. 

Ab ~ Mitte August sollen diese voll verschärften Teile erhältlich sein : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering  UVP ~ 199,90,- / Strassenpreis 

Und das für den Preis unglaubliche Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering  UVP ~ 109,90,-

Dann gibt´s noch einige ziemlich große Midi-Tower : Produktvergleich Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und noch einige richtig große Big/Full-Tower : Corsair Obsidian Series 900D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011022-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Titan im Test: Corsair Obsidian 900D - größer, schwerer, besser? - Einführung und Übersicht

Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test: Corsair Obsidian 800D - ComputerBase

Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi XL schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNX-500-KKW1-RP), BitFenix Shinobi XL schwarz (BFC-SNX-500-KKN1-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland

PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: BitFenix, Formfaktor Mainboard: EATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das auch bald erhältliche Arc XL : Arc XL - Fractal Design

Define XL R2 Black Pearl - Fractal Design

SilverStone Temjin TJ07 schwarz (SST-TJ07B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das muss erstmal reichen an Auswahl


----------



## 51M0N (30. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du willst ehrlich 2x 760 zusammen klatschen? Das klingt jetzt hart, aber ist die Wahrheit: SLI bzw. Crossfire *nur* mit Highendkarten. Erlaubt währen daher 2x GTX 770, 2x GTX 780, 2x TITAN oder gleich die 690. Ist zwar egal, weil dein Budget zu niedrig, trotzdem sage ich das lieber jetzt bevor du auf dumme Gedanken kommst.


 
das thema ist doch längst abgehakt 

ich werd das Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen soweit erfüllt es ja die anforderungen


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Nein eigentlich hab ich es dir ausgeredet und dann wolltest du SLI nicht mehr haben. 

Das Board ist gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

Und kauf dir den 1230 V3, da der 30€ günstiger ist als der 1240 V3.


----------



## pepelepew (30. Juli 2013)

sag ich doch!!


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hehe, mein Stichwort : Big-Tower
> 
> Ich hätte da ein paar im Angebot.
> 
> ...


 


oha ... na da werd ich mich mal durch arbeiten, aber warten möchte ich auch nicht somit fallen ja einge schon mal weg - was die auswahl einfacher macht 

edit: wobei ich grade sehe ... soviel sind es nicht und es ging doch schneller als erwartet ^^ nur sagt mir keiner zu  aber trotzdem danke das du dir die mühe gemacht hast du auch noch die test dazu gepostet hast 

der tower soll an der seite einen großen langsam drehenden lüferter haben/bekommen  selbst verständiglich bekommt er dann auch noch n bissl farbe also licht


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich hab ich es dir ausgeredet und dann wolltest du SLI nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Das Board ist gut.


 


na ich werde dich mal in dem glauben lassen


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe es auf Seite 1 geschrieben worauf du auf Seite *2* geschrieben hast das du SLI nicht mehr haben willst. Du musst gar nicht arrogant anfangen.


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich habe es auf Seite 1 geschrieben worauf du auf Seite *2* geschrieben hast das du SLI nicht mehr haben willst. Du musst gar nicht arrogant anfangen.


 
das manche leute keine ironie verstehen ^^


----------



## pepelepew (31. Juli 2013)

kinders, nicht streiten!

zum thema big tower mit schnickie schnackie zum 1337 fühlen:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom 820 Big-Tower - Gunmetal

kommt besonders geil mit saitek peripherie, unterboden led's und...ähm...  flywheel chrome felgen?

( pepe findet gaming designs sehr albern)


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Dann nimmst du den falschen Smilie dafür. Ironie wird hier meistens mit dem hier gekennzeichnet:


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ironie wird hier meistens mit dem hier gekennzeichnet:



Hab da nen besseren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> kinders, nicht streiten!
> 
> zum thema big tower mit schnickie schnackie zum 1337 fühlen:
> 
> ...


 
bissl fetter preis ... zumal ihn schon nen kollege hat ...
er soll ja ein preis leistungs pc sein und keine highend kiste mit blattgold ^^ naja mit deiner idee liegst du nicht falsch. der tower schaut schon sehr gut aus aber leider nicht im budget 

edit: was ich ganz vergessen habe: die bohrungen für die lüfter entsprechen nicht dem standart :/


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Gute Bigtower kosten halt. Allerdings sind Miditower meistens ausreichend.


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

also ich habe bisher nichts gesehen wo man die smileys nachschlagen kann :O


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Gute Bigtower kosten halt. Allerdings sind Miditower meistens ausreichend.


 

ja leider. meinte nen kumpel vorhin beim grillen auch schon, das ich mal nach nem midi tower kucken solle. aber ich finde das die immer so winzig aussehen


----------



## pepelepew (31. Juli 2013)

fettester big tower ever:

PAX Kleiderschrank mit Tür - Ballstad weiß, weiß, 50x60x236 cm, Scharnier - IKEA

kriegste alles rein, ultra modular, in vielen designs erhältlich und sehr günstig ... und hat auch sicher noch keiner deiner kollegen!!


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2013)

Sogar mit Fenster!

PAX Kleiderschrank mit Tür - Ballstad weiß, weiß, 50x60x236 cm, Scharnier - IKEA

es gibt schon gute Miditower, und so klein sind die ja auch nüd


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn noch ein schrank kommt, gibts kloppe 

Ernsthafte empfehlung: das fractal midi r2


----------



## pepelepew (31. Juli 2013)

ja, im ernst big tower sind imho die suv's der pc welt: auf einen der so ein ding wirklich braucht, kommen hundert, die so ein teil als p*nisprothese wollen.

spätestens bei der nächsten lan-party oder dem nächsten umzug wirst du über nen big tower fluchen.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2013)

Oder du machst es wie pepe
http://www.geekologie.com/2008/10/28/case-body-mod.jpg

PC nutzer Empfehlung ist auch nicht schlecht = )
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 51M0N (31. Juli 2013)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sogar mit Fenster!
> 
> PAX Kleiderschrank mit Tür - Ballstad weiß, weiß, 50x60x236 cm, Scharnier - IKEA
> 
> es gibt schon gute Miditower, und so klein sind die ja auch nüd


 
och nööö ... nachher fehlen wieder 3 schrauben


----------



## pepelepew (31. Juli 2013)

wo hast du das bild her???

nee, ich steh eigentlich auf so komplett mods wo die hardware in ein altes NES gezwängt oder in nem arcade automaten verschalt wird, da das für meine zwecke aber nicht praktikabel ist, werd ich mir den typischen 2001 monolithen holen, entweder fractal oder nanoxia - höchstwahrscheinlich das DS2.
ich finde das ganze gewese mit gamer design, blinkie lüftern, fenstern und schwarzlicht im innenraum superkindisch, der rechner soll unterm tisch stehen, die fresse halten und leistung bringen, für alles andere gibts lego technik und kosmos baukästen.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> ich finde das ganze gewese mit gamer design, blinkie lüftern, fenstern und schwarzlicht im innenraum superkindisch, der rechner soll unterm tisch stehen, die fresse halten und leistung bringen, für alles andere gibts lego technik und kosmos baukästen.


 
für alles andere gibt es Frauen.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2013)

Ich finde das trotzdem geil, wenn ich mir durchs Fenster den K2 anschauen kann  .

Quante hat seine Teile ja meistens direkt auf dem Tisch liegen, der braucht kein Fenster  .


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die anderen Casemods auch Spitze. So ist es nicht. Am Handy war ich zu faul zu zitieren. Auch diese Wakü-PCs mit Beleuchtung sind Hammer.  
Ich finde es gibt immer die Leute die mit ihren Alienware-Gehäuse angebe. 
ich kauf ja auch bald nach Aussehen ein.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2013)

Ist halt so, das Auge isst mit. Kann niemand abstreiten. 

Bei wem obsiegt schon die Ratio   ? In den seltensten Fällen, okay .

Als ich letztes Jahr Gehäuse studiert habe, bin ich Anfangs mal beim Predator hängen geblieben  

Sei´s drum . Momentan bin ich voll auf das DS6 fixiert


----------



## 51M0N (1. August 2013)

so ich hab mir mal was zusammen gestellt und wollte wissen was ihr davon haltet. vorallem bin ich mir nun beim cpu kühler nicht sicher. ich selbst hätte ja am liebsten einen beleuchtet (blau) 

tower:
Thermaltake Chaser A31 mit Sichtfenster (VP300A1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder   Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
board:
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
cpu:
Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ram:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C8D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
graka:
MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hdd:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


der Cooler Master Hyper T4, CPU-Kühler mir empfohlen wurde scheint mit über 30 dB sehr laut zu sein. ich kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welchen kühler ich nehmen  möchte beim kühler jedoch unter 45 € bleiben 

naja beim tower bin ich mir ja auch noch nicht so schlüssig ... eine ssd werde ich mir später zu legen ein optisches laufwerk brauche ich nicht das habe ich zur not noch rumliegen ...


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2013)

F A N T A S T I S C H

Auf DB Messung kannste keinen Pfifferling geben, Sone macht die Musik^^


----------



## pepelepew (1. August 2013)

cpu lüfter idee 1:

EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

und das baby hier drauf:

Revoltec Dark Blue 92x92x25mm, 1500rpm, 51m³/h, 22dB(A) (RL042) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



idee 2:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

&

NZXT FZ 120mm LED blau (RF-FZ120-U1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



reichen sollte beides, mehr fetzen tut variante 2


----------



## 51M0N (1. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> cpu lüfter idee 1:
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> ...


 
naja unschön an variante 2 ist der lüfter von NZXT ist ...


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Hyper T4 oder Brocken (oder der kleine Macho 120). Da muss man auch nicht die Luffis tauschen.

Gehäuse gefällt mir das Arc R2 besser.


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

Er möchte halt welche die blau leuchten. Ich weiß nicht ob die passen(klick) aber die leuchten ziemlich regelmäßig. Beim Gehäuse stimme ich zu.


----------



## facehugger (1. August 2013)

Ich wär auch für`s Arc 2, kann es dir aus erster Hand empfehlen Wenn du es bläulich magst, wäre der schon erwähnte Alpenföhn Brocken einen Blick wert oder jener Freezer:


https://geizhals.de/enermax-ets-t40-vd-a672851.html
die Serienluffis im Case *könnte* man gegen jene tauschen:


Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Jepp, die besten LED Lüfter sind die Apollish von face . Die Vegas sind wohl auch 

Der Enermax Kühler geht natürlich auch voll in Ordnung .


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

Ich Depp hatte den T40 gar nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Man hat halt meistens automatisch die auf der Festplatte im Kopp gespeicherten 2-3 Teile auf dem Schirm. Voll normal, ey .

Dafür haben wir ja face und noch ein paar Kumpels, die aufpassen .


----------



## 51M0N (1. August 2013)

sooo das ist er!

als cpu kühler nehmen ich erstmal einen ohne beläuchtung, vllt. wechsel ich mal den lüfter, ich denk eher das ich auf anderem wege das innenleben zum leuchten bringe 

tower:
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
cpu:
Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
kühler:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ram:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C8D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
graka:
MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-081R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hdd:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

nun werde ich mal kucken wo ich es am günstigesten im bündel bestellen kann. nur schade das man die cpu nicht bei jedem händler bekommt.


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

Ich würde bei Hardwareversand bestellen. Ziemlich günstig und schnell.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. August 2013)

man kann auch den kühler nehmen: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Konfig .


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> man kann auch den kühler nehmen: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Quadratisch, Praktisch, Gut.


----------



## pepelepew (1. August 2013)

der macho auf nem xeon ist aber schon bischen overkill...


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

Wer die Optik möchte.  
Ich kenne einen der packt auf seinen Xeon einen K2.


----------



## 51M0N (1. August 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> der macho auf nem xeon ist aber schon bischen overkill...


 
man kann nur zu schlecht kühlen, nicht aber zu gut


----------



## Monsjo (1. August 2013)

Doch bei Minusgraden starten manche CPUs nicht.


----------



## 51M0N (1. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Doch bei Minusgraden starten manche CPUs nicht.


 
ach dann halt ich kurz nen tauchsieder drann und dann geht das auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wer die Optik möchte.
> Ich kenne einen der packt auf seinen Xeon einen K2.


 
Ich habe eine Kompressorkühlung, damit ich weiter übertakten kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2013)

So sieht es bei Quanti aus 

http://www.supernature-forum.de/att...-das-nenn-ich-einen-pc-kuehler-pc_luefter.jpg

Und rosi der Ganz schlaue!
http://www.uniquerishta.com/wp-content/uploads/funny-picture-pc-fan.jpg


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2013)

Jetzt werde ich schon von meinen Kumpels überwacht


----------



## 51M0N (5. September 2013)

so nach langer pause wieder da 

teile sind bestellt. leider werden sie auf mehrer pakete verteilt gesendet ...

es gabe eine kleine änderung. habe mich für das ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entschieden da ich dieses sehr günstig bekommen habe 

heute sind angekommen:

ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

denke morgen kommt das nächste paket.

die lieferung von heute und morgen kommt von mindfactory. der rest von alternate ... bin nur gespannt wann das von alternate kommt.

die bestellung bei alternate (GraKa, WLP und FAN's) habe ich gestern gemacht. heute kam die mitteilung das 1x FAN nach geliefert wird. nur leider keine mitteilung das das paket an den paketdienst übergeben wurde -.-


----------



## 51M0N (6. September 2013)

so nun ist heute auch der tower Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland angekommen 

alternate lässt noch immer auf sich warten, habe aber heute eine email bekommen mit der info das die beiden paket versendet wurden -.- das dauert ... 


vom tower bin ich überzeugt  er bietet schön viel platz und das design gefällt mir auch  danke für den tipp @der pc-nutzer 

habe auch schon mit dem einbau angefangen 

um mal zu zeigen hier die bilder
und als kleines extra noch 2 bilder das man sehen kann wie gut die kabel in dem tower verlegt werden können 

ich muss gestehen das es jahre her ist. aber es geht mir noch immer sehr leicht von der hand 

hoffe ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt 
jedoch bin ich auf eine schwierigkeit gestoßen. ich bin mit unsicher bei amschließen der "power sw" und "reset sw" habe dafür auch schon das handbuch und das internet benutzt ... aber ein ungutes gefühle ich halt doch.

stimmt es das es egal wie rum ich die kabel stecke? da gibt es doch kein plus und minus?!
vor allem aber beantwortet mir das handbuch nicht die frage wo genau der "reset sw" stecker hin muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

Plus Minus tauschen ist bei den Schaltern nicht so wild. Darauf achten, dass es richtig angeschlossen wird, kann aber nicht schaden.


----------



## 51M0N (6. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Plus Minus tauschen ist bei den Schaltern nicht so wild. Darauf achten, dass es richtig angeschlossen wird, kann aber nicht schaden.


 
ja eben deshalb ja die frage ... bin mir nicht sicher ob der "reset sw" stecker nicht einen platz weiter nach links müsste?!

sry aber ich muss jetzt los. leute rufen schon an weil ich mich verspätet ... bin aber morgen wieder da


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2013)

Nö, der Reset Switch kommt ganz nach rechts unten. Sieht echt gut aus, was Du da verlegt hast  .

Joa, man kann auch ein nicht modulares Netzteil sehr aufgeräumt verlegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2013)

51M0N schrieb:


> ja eben deshalb ja die frage ... bin mir nicht sicher ob der "reset sw" stecker nicht einen platz weiter nach links müsste?!



Also richtig aufs Mainboard musst du die schon stecken, denn sonst funktioniert es ja nicht.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

ok dann ist's ja gut ^^

da bin ich ja beruhig das ich nichts falsch machen kann


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

so getest ... läuft   

zwar hatte ich zum testen ne alte graka ( geforce 9600 gt - da wurden gleich wieder erinnerungen wach ^^ ) aus'm schrank holen müssen aber das war ja nicht weiter wild. power und reset gehen auch so wie sollen ... danke für nochmals für die bestätigung das alles ok war 
joar im bios läuft er stabil bei 32° ... mal kucken wie es sich verhält wenn dann nächste woche die bestellten kühler und die finale graka da sind

oh man der kühler plus lüfter ist so fett das er dirrekt am ram anliegt ... aber ich denke das macht sicherlich nichts ...

unter windows konnte ich noch nichts test da ich dieses noch nicht installiert habe. das wird heute nachmittag erledigt


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2013)

Das der Lüfter den Ram berührt macht gar nix .

Ist das Arc ein geiles Gehäuse, oder ist das ein geiles Gehäuse  ?

Wenn Du schonmal was zocken willst, kannst Du auch ohne Graka. Die IGP reicht selbst für die neuesten Spiele. Konnte ich letzten Donnerstag testen .


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

oh ja sehr geil sogar 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du schonmal was zocken willst, kannst Du auch ohne Graka. Die IGP reicht selbst für die neuesten Spiele. Konnte ich letzten Donnerstag testen .



Neeee - das wird nichts ohne eine Graka. Der Xeon E3-1230V3 als auch der Xeon E3-1240V3 haben keine IGP!
Genau darum habe ich ihn ja genommen. stromsparender (4 watt ^^ ), günstiger und trotzdem auf besser als ein i5 da er hyper threading kann 
zu mal ich ja eh eine Graka einbauen wollte. und sobald die neue da ists wird sie dann auch getausch ( ich hoffe die kommt noch in diesem Leben ) 

wo wir schon bei der graka sind ... die habe ich mich dann auch um entschieden - habe eine gtx 770 bestellt MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Mit das beste was man kaufen kann.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Mit das beste was man kaufen kann.


 
danke 

ich wollte halt dann bei der graka doch lieber das preisleistungsmodell nehmen anstatt der sparversion


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Das ist kein P/L-Modell, das ist absolute Highendware.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das ist kein P/L-Modell, das ist absolute Highendware.



hmm ok ??? da habe ich mich vllt auch nur verlesen => Haswell-PCs selber zusammenstellen von 500 bis 950 Euro + Tipps zu Haswell-Konfiguration - PC zusammenstellen ab 500 Euro: HighEnd-PC für 950 Euro; Optionen: SSD und AMD-CPU

aber meiner meinung nach auf keinen fall eine fehlinvestition 

edit: von yoda in deutsch übersetzt ^^


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Da musst du nichts drauf geben. 

Und das ist auf keinen Fall eine Fehlinvstition.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

und wenn mir jetzt noch einer verrät wo ich mein win 7 dvd gelassen habe -.-

schön wenn man die hülle mit dem key hat aber nicht die dvd ...

ich habe auch windows 8 pro ( habe ich von meinem letzten auftraggeber bekommen  ) aber ich will lieber noch auf 8.1 warten und dann sehen wie es sich mit den üblichen upgrade probleme verhält


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

hmm hab sie noch nicht gefunden - aber ich komme der sache schon näher


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Sowas habe ich auch noch liegen.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

ja die alten schätze die man ab und an findet ^^

so meine eingentlich suche hat aber auch schon eine ende gefunden ... die dvd lag unter ne cd von kubuntu => frag mich wie die da hin kam ...

nun gut wie auch immer die installation läuft ... das kann sich nachher aufgrund der viele updates nur noch um stunden handel :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Also, eine Stunde für die Updates von Windows musst du echt einplanen, je nach Leitung halt.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

ich lade grade mal im hintergrund (alles noch übern laptop) sp1 für win 7 runter => die manuelle installation ist immer noch die beste 

aber in der zwischen zeit kam mir die frage welche wohl ein gutes und übersichtliches tool/programm ist zur anzeige der cpu temp.?

ach und was ich bei dem board noch nicht gefunden habe ist wo ich die timings der rams überprüfen kann :/


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. September 2013)

Ich selber benutze für die CPU Temps das Programm Coretemp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Das hat viel Adware drin.

Du kannst auch Openhardware Monitor nehmen. Das hat auch ein Gadget mit drin für die Windows Sidebar.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

oh der "Openhardware Monitor" schaut ja auf den screenshots gut aus, also die sidebar ... wobei ich ja die ollen minianwendungen von windows nicht mag :/

ich werde mal schauen was besser kommt ... momentan läuft noch das update von sp1 welches sich sehr hinzieht


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

sooo ... mal zwischendurch nen kleinen test gemacht  

mal kurz prime95 laufen lassen.

joar temperatur bleibt schön gleich bei ca. 55°c , einmal war das max. von 61°c

idle ist so um die 30°c 

top oder?


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Das musst du schon länger durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das musst du schon länger durchlaufen lassen.


 

ja ist mir schon bewusst ... jedoch fahre zu jetzt zu ner b-day feier und habe daher keine zeit. aber es hat mir so in den fingern gejuckt   


ps: 13 minuten ist es gelaufen


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Wie lange bist du weg?

Lass in der Zeit am besten Prime95 durchlaufen.


----------



## 51M0N (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wie lange bist du weg?
> 
> Lass in der Zeit am besten Prime95 durchlaufen.


 
ja ne ist klar 

kein plan er feiert ja rein von daher ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Lass in der Zeit am besten Prime95 durchlaufen.


 
Was ihm aber nichts nützt.

Vergiss Prime. Spiele ein Gamer, dann weißt du, ob alles gut läuft.


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Soll ich dir zustimmen, weil ich dir zustimme, oder sagen das Prime95 was bringt, damit mir die anderen zustimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2013)

Er ist nicht da.
Was ist also, wenn Prime nach einer Stunde abschmiert und er woanders ist?


----------



## Monsjo (7. September 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder. 

Wie gesagt kann man sich Prime95 und co. sparen.


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ihm aber nichts nützt.
> 
> Vergiss Prime. Spiele ein Gamer, dann weißt du, ob alles gut läuft.



Richtig, nur Alltagsleben und Betrieb zeigen dir ob alles i.O. ist.


----------



## 51M0N (8. September 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Richtig, nur Alltagsleben und Betrieb zeigen dir ob alles i.O. ist.


 
ja klar da stimme ich dir auch zu, jedoch wollte ich wissen ob auch mit der kühlung alles stimmt


----------



## 51M0N (9. September 2013)

meine herrn ... da klingelt es doch heute morgen an der türe - DHL - ja man endlich   

joar gleichmal die neue Graka und den 200er lüfter eingebaut ... der 200er paste nur leider nicht in die vorgesenen bohrungen ... naja egal, ich habe einwenig getrickst und nun sitzt er auch ordentlich drinnen 

ja was soll ich sagen die graka läuft wunderbar und deutlich leiser als die gt9600 die ich vorübergehend eingebaut hatte 

bissl gezockt habe ich auch schon ... wunderbar es läuft alles und die graka ist nicht zu hören - hab nun aber auch nichts so anspruchvolles gespielt


leider haber die kabel vom NT für die graka nicht ausgereicht, da fehlten doch glatt 2-3 cm. aber auch das ist nicht schlimm gewesen da MSI 2 adapter zur karte dazugelegt hat - normaler weise bräuchte ich sie nicht. nun verwende ich sie halt als verlängerung ^^

das CPU-Lüfter-Kabel habe musste ich mit'n bissl tüdeldraht an die halteklammer des CPU-Lüfter befestigt da mit das kabel nicht in den 200 lüfter kommt.

leider fehlt noch 1x lüfter der die tage noch nachgeliefert wird. aber trotzdessen überlegt ich noch n bissl mehr blaues licht rein zu bringen, welches dann vom gehäuse boden leuchtet. was nimmt man denn da am besten?

edit: findet ihr das es zu wenig platz ist zwischen der GraKa und dem CPU-Kühler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Tja, hättest mal das Straight nehmen sollen, das hat längere Kabel.


----------



## 51M0N (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, hättest mal das Straight nehmen sollen, das hat längere Kabel.


 
das wusste ich nicht. aber das NT habe ich mir auch nicht neu dazugekauft. das hatte ich noch - so geht es ja auch 

es wäre blödsin nur deshalb ein neues NT zu kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Das stimmt dann natürlich.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

51M0N schrieb:


> edit: findet ihr das es zu wenig platz ist zwischen der GraKa und dem CPU-Kühler?


 
Nö, das passt so, ist normal. Ändern kannst Du es eh nicht, außer Du steckst die Grafikkarte in den mittleren PCIe-Slot. Aber dann klaust Du ihr 8 lanes Anbindung an die CPU


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Nö, das passt so, ist normal. Ändern kannst Du es eh nicht, außer Du steckst die Grafikkarte in den mittleren PCIe-Slot. Aber dann klaust Du ihr 8 lanes Anbindung an die CPU


 
Hmm... da gibts bestimmt ein Bios Mod für.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... da gibts bestimmt ein Bios Mod für.


 
Geht nur mit Hard-Mod  : Einfach den oberen PCIe-Slot rausbrechen, die lanes nehmen und unten anlöten


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Du brauchst nur den switch anders rum einbauen, dann leitet er die 16 Lanes der CPU zum zweiten Slot und nicht zum ersten.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

Du musst den Switch ausbauen, dann hast Du 24 lanes in einem Slot  Damit verbläst Du jede GTX Titan


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du musst den Switch ausbauen, dann hast Du 24 lanes in einem Slot  Damit verbläst Du jede GTX Titan


 
Nein, du musst zwei Switches miteinander koppeln, denn dann kannst du mit einer Karte SLI machen.


----------



## 51M0N (9. September 2013)

ihr kommt auf ideen


----------



## Softy (9. September 2013)

Wir sind eben die kreativen Köpfe bei PCGHX


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. September 2013)

Ich bin ja Creative Vice President Director.


----------



## 51M0N (9. September 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Creative Vice President Director.


 


Softy schrieb:


> Wir sind eben die kreativen Köpfe bei PCGHX


 

alles klar - nun weiß ich bescheid


----------



## writzthecat (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin so dreist und hänge mich an diesen schönen Fred kurz an.

Ich habe jetzt auch längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken zwischen E3-1230 V3 , i5 4670k und i7 4770 k gespielt.

Primäres Einsatzgebiet ist Gamen. 

Overclocking bin ich kein so großer Fan von. Wieviel Mehrleistung könnte ich überhaupt erwarten ?

Ich will einfach gemütlich mein BF3 und demnächst dann BF4 sowie Dota2 und irgendwann mal The Witcher 3 in FullHD in Max Details spielen können.

Hier m eine derzeitige Konfig:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Pioneer BDR-208DBK, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/FM1) (CW-9060007-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF XB Cube, schallgedämmt (RC-902XB-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was mir jetzt noch fehlt sind Mainboard und Ram.

Beim Mainboard bin ich unschlüssig zwischen diesen beiden:

ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich tendiere zum Fatal1ty...overclocking geht ja eh nicht mit nem Xenon und SLI oder Crossfire brauche ich nicht. Wichtig ist nur 5 Lüfter, USB 3.0 Header und 6 Sata 

Ram brauche ich 16GB mit 8 GB Kitgröße, also 2* 8 GB

Könnt Ihr mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben ? Zwecks Mainboard und Ram ?

Die Graka könnte etwas zu performant sein, jedoch habe ich hier einen extrem guten Preis bekommen, daher werde ich die drinlassen.


Ich danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Monsjo (16. Oktober 2013)

Bitte ein eigener Thread und die Guidefragen beantworten, da passt einiges nicht.


----------

